# Flying Revisited



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone know anything about DC10's?









Are they as safe as other aircraft? They seem a bit long in the tooth


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Griff said:


> Anyone know anything about DC10's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are well regarded in general, but I agree somewhat long in the tooth - the last version being the MD11 (then Boeing acquired McDonnel Douglas and quietly stopped production)...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> Anyone know anything about DC10's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you planning to fly on one Griff?


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

My Brother and i both fly the Boeing-777 for World's favourite,as to the DC-10 well i think they are a pretty safe Aircraft remember in the wrong hands any airplane can be dangerous.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know anything about DC10's?
> ...


I was on one April 2004 and it wasn't a happy experience. The plane was delayed for 8 and a half hours from Manchester. When we finally got on the ******* the engineers were still on and off it like fiddlers elbows. For a nervous flyer it was very...........































I wasn't a happy bunny!!!!

Just found out however that MyTravel have dropped the DC10's this april, and they are now using A320's. Booked on one of the latter soon. Would have used another airline but this is the one that cropped up for the booking.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

My Brother was offered His command on the Scarebus sorry Airbus but passed on it as He and i are both very much Boeing Guys!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Landed in the Scarebus 5.30am last Sunday.

Just glad it wasn't the one whose nose wheels locked at right angles


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, but what a fantastic turning circle for taxieing?


----------

